# Equestrian keyrings



## hcm88 (11 August 2012)

Bit of an odd request but I'm determined to get a souvenir somehow! 

The purple keyrings they sell at Greenwich, is the equestrian one just of dressage or is there a jumping one too? I'd prefer a jumping/eventing one (if they exist) but I've only seen dressage ones for sale... so before I go ahead and spend money on an overpriced keyring I need to know I'm buying the right one!

Thanks


----------



## dRats (11 August 2012)

check on the London2012/shop site.......I ...ahem...'need' some souvenirs now!


----------



## hcm88 (11 August 2012)

Sadly the keyring I want is venue-only and so isn't sold on the online shop!


----------



## blueheron (13 August 2012)

Is it this keyring you wanted? Just had a look on ebay. There's some rubber mascot ones riding a horse, and this one -

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Official-...ultDomain_3&hash=item35bf02e7b3#ht_500wt_1414


----------



## CalllyH (14 August 2012)

I might sell mine, it's the purple venue only one


----------



## Supertrooper (14 August 2012)

My friend got me the dressage logo one from sainsburys xx


----------

